# Low FPS, Good Latency in WoW



## Niamb (May 30, 2007)

Lately I've had problems with very low FPS during heavy stress times like evenings in crowded cities or raids. During a raid, my FPS which is usually is 40+ will drop below 30. In an intense fight, with lots of spells being cast, it will drop below 20 and things really get problematic then.

Here is basic system info:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/10/2008, 07:48:53
Machine name: YOUR-32758ED024
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Magnell
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-57 Processor, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.8GHz
Memory: 2560MB RAM
Page File: 1056MB used, 3391MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT (Two in SLI Config)
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7950 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_22191682&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7519 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6108928 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 6557408 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-41D5-11CF-6D68-120200C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0295
SubSys ID: 0x22191682
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [7000]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20021102&REV_04
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.1196 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/11/2006 15:45:38, 499584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 64, 55
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 55
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

This system should be more than adequate to play World of Warcraft. Right now, in the early AM in an unpopulated area my FPS are running in the 80s. But tonight when I raid they'll drop as low as 5. I've deleted or disabled a number of add-ons and turned down my video settings. I'm stymied as to what else to do to make this game more playable during high stress times.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Also, not sure why it is only showing 2.5 gigs of RAM. I have 4 gigs installed. I found out after the fact that my current OS can't access more than 3GB, but I wonder why DxDiag is not showing at least 3GB.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

About the RAM..
try taking ram pieces out so that u have only 3gigs. and then see what ur pc has to say.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

The above poster is correct you either have a problem with your memory or the motherboard. Your mother board may only be able to handle 2 gigs for example. Yes i did see that it is reading 2.5 gigs. Remove all but one stick and add from there to see if it correctly counts yoru ram you should see at least 3 gigs if not 3.5 since the OS only supports 4 gigs minus whatever you have in there for video ram (on your grphics cards).


----------



## Niamb (May 30, 2007)

Well, I know that with less than a 64 bit OS, which I don't have, it would only see 3GB as a max, so the video card might explain where the additional 1/2 gig went. Though both video cards are supposed to have 512mb of memory.

*sigh*
I got a new router. My husband was complaining about his laptop losing connection and our router was old. I went for the D-Link DGl-4500 which is supposed to be designed for gaming. I was hoping this would hlep, but when I logged into Shattrath (main city in World of Warcraft) my FPS was worse than ever. I was getting 5.9 and that is not acceptable for raiding. Guess its a good thing I bowed out of the raid tonight, when my daughter and her husband stopped by.

No one has given me any answers as to why I have such low FPS. Certainly 2.5GB of memory should be more than adequate to run this game and run it well.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

With regard to the memory, what exactly do you have installed? If its 2x2gb or 4x1gb, there may be a problem, but if its something like 1x2gb and 1x1gb, it may be easier to assess. the memry speed and placement of the mem will also affect what is or is not seen. For the graphics cards, they do not take memory, as they have their own so they are not using any of the system mem.
For the low FPS, I think you have already identified the problem yourself. Late night with not a lot happening, its high, when few people are using the server. evening, when most people play, in an intensive situation, its low.
An intensive situation will push th ecomputer more than one where there is little to do, but with your rig I cant see it a problem. however, it is not just your computer you ned to think abot, but the server too. If a lot of people are on it, it gives each person less bandwidth and therfore less info, so it takes longer to communicate. This would account for the low FPS, chances are most people notice a major drop at the same time period for the very same reason. The only way round it really is to play at less popular times unfortunately


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

Your machine should have no problems at all running WoW. I run it successfully on multiple PCs, one is an old Athlon XP 2500+ with 2GB of RAM and a GeForce 6 series card. The other is a Core Duo laptop with 1GB of RAM.

I would try disabling SLI, Niamb. I've attempted to run SLI on Warcraft a few times, and it has only made things slower. It was noticeably slower just standing on the docks of Menethil, so I can't imagine what it would have been like in the middle of Shat at 9pm with the GPU tasked with swapping in and out thousands of pieces of textures and spell models.

To add to the RAM comments: It's showing 2.5 GB of RAM installed because you have a 32-bit operating system. Like Dash and Lawson have mentioned, your OS is only capable of addressing 4GB, which means it needs to use some of that for accessing your physical hardware. Your video cards are 512MB each, so that's 1GB gone right away. The remaining 512 probably goes to the rest of your hardware addressing needs, which only leaves 2.5 available to actual programs.


----------



## Niamb (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Unfortunately I'm not a computer genius, though I'm not on the "short bus" either. I've tried analysis of my computer every which way from Sunday and various programs do show it with 4G of RAM, so I would guess you're correct and the 2.5 is what is available for other programs.

I will try disabling the SLI, though folks who've done so have reported no noticeable improvement, which is why I haven't tried that to date.

I suspect it may be more of a server side issue. Lots of folks are complaining on the WoW forums, but then folks go there when they have a complaint, so that's not really a very good measure. I get anywhere from 30-100 fps during the day when traffic on the server is light. It is only in the evenings when I experience problems and then only in high traffic areas like Shattrath (major city) or 25 man raids. Of course raids are not only crowded with 25 other folks but in a Boss fight everyone is casting one spell after and other so I'm sure the load gets pretty intense.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

My $.02 as well. 
Have you turned off or closed as many background tasks as you can?
Active anything running will kill your gaming. Such as anti spyware/virus scanners.

Also, If your using quest helper. (You said you disabled many, not sure if this was one of em) One of the newest Quest helpers had a memory leak. It should use about 15MB of memory. The bad one used 120+. 
I found out it was a problem after I nearly locked up in Shatt myself. 
I get lag in Shatt, but never 4fps. Went to an older version of QH and problem solved. 
Put your pointer over your latency bar and it should show how much memory your add-ons are using.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

What screen resolution are you using? Going lower always increases FPS.


----------

